# Please Sign and help to stop this



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello everyone,

You may not be aware that Europe is trying to force the UK to allow experiments on domestic animals. The government is holding a consultation on this, but it has not been well advertised.

I have just set up an e-petition on the new Government e-petition site and we need 100,000 signatures, but at the moment, I have three. I would really appreciate it if you would please circulate this email and encourage everyone you know to sign it.

My petition can be found at: Do not let Europe force us to allow experiments on domestic animals - e-petitions It points to the Home Office consultation documents and I sincerely hope that you will also wish to respond to that too.

The consultation closes on 5 September. I have just checked several of the leading animal charity websites and only one is highlighting either the consultation or the possibility that if animal experiments on domestic animals are allowed this could lead to an increase in puppy and kitten farms with animals being bred specifically for the laboratory and it is not inconceivable that as there are more animals being rejected by their owners than there are places in rehoming centres, that strays could end up in laboratories rather than being destroyed if they cannot be rehomed!

My petition is below. For more information please also read the Daily Express article: Express.co.uk - Home of the Daily and Sunday Express | Other Sport :: The Eriksson years ... ts-says-EU

You may also be interested in signing the petition entitled: "Prosecute the Essex abattoir staff caught on camera for animal cruelty" which you can find at: Prosecute the Essex abattoir staff caught on camera for animal cruelty - e-petitions


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Only 30 signatures on the first petition 

I've signed both and sent the links to everyone in my email address book. Also added them to facebook.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you (hugs)


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Just remove this Thread so no one else signs it, as long as it doesn't get enough sigs it doesn't matter so just remove it please mods


----------

